# HEALTH RECORD...



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 1, 2007)

For anyone interested in printing out a health record~~~ here is one for you. http://a1272.g.akamai.net/7/1272/1121/2007...alth-record.pdf


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks have alittle more information on this than the one I get from Jeffers.


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 2, 2007)

That's nice - thanks for sharing -- hoping Mary Lou will add this to the Best of Lil B forum

I made it a favorite place - but somehow I can never find the right place when I need something (save too many I guess).

JJay


----------



## J&HMinis (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks!! I printed some out!


----------



## joylee123 (Apr 19, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Here's one I use




[/SIZE]

http://www.farnamhorse.com/promos/healthrecord.php

Joy


----------



## MBhorses (May 1, 2010)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> For anyone interested in printing out a health record~~~ here is one for you. http://a1272.g.akamai.net/7/1272/11...ersmith.com/media/pdf/horse-health-record.pdfhttp://a1272.g.akama...alth-record.pdf



I couldn't it to pull up?


----------



## C WICK (May 5, 2010)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> For anyone interested in printing out a health record~~~ here is one for you. http://a1272.g.akamai.net/7/1272/11...ersmith.com/media/pdf/horse-health-record.pdfhttp://a1272.g.akama...alth-record.pdf



This link seems to be broken?


----------



## midnight star stables (May 27, 2010)

WICKERSHAM MINIATURES INC said:


> This link seems to be broken?


Ditto..


----------



## Chaos Ranch (Dec 8, 2010)

With the first link just right click and select "Save As" or "Save Target As" and it will download it to your computer. You should get to select the place to save it, I always save my downloads to my desktop first so I can easily find them, then I drag them to the folder I want them to be in.

The second link worked great.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jan 1, 2012)

This is exactly what I was looking for! Thanks soooooooo much! YAY


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks! Printing it off... =)


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 16, 2013)

This will really help so I don't lose track of the last time I dewormed and trimmed


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 10, 2013)

I use something like these (one from my original vet clinic here in NC) - only I put it into a power point or word doc. I have all the info set so I can type in the info on each horse, put my business card in the center (where the Farnam logo is), a picture at the top of the sheet of each side of the horse/pony and I can track the vax/worming records for 3 years. These sheets go with each horse/pony I sell now...

I usually print them out and write in the info, but I've started keeping them on the computer and just print them out when I sell one. That means that all the info is easier to read (typed rather than my chicken scratch,



)

I can't open the document on this computer - it is in MS Power Point, not Word and I don't have that one on this laptop. I do have a pic of it that I can send or attach if someone wanted to see how I set it up...


----------

